# Has Anyone Noticed That There is a Slant to Advice Depending on Gender Involved



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

Not necessarily on here but, just in general....
:bsflag:


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I noticed when I was very young that there were girls and boys, and long before I knew one had that thing sticking out between my legs and the other had the inverse, I knew they were different. 

I hope you're not just now discovering this. :scratchhead:


----------



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

oldgeezer said:


> I noticed when I was very young that there were girls and boys, and long before I knew one had that thing sticking out between my legs and the other had the inverse, I knew they were different.
> 
> I hope you're not just now discovering this. :scratchhead:


:iagree:
Well duh,
but I think it sends conflicting messages in a lot of cases.


Since we are celebrating that difference one minute, tolerating it the next, then fighting vigorously to eliminate others...


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

When dealing with men vs. women or boys vs. girls, there are some assumptions that everybody has. Women are more social, guys are more solitary; women are more emotional, men are more stoic. Most people give advice through the lens of their own experience.

We've all read about a woman who accuses a man of a sexual crime but then the accuser is made the villain somehow. So now we're in such a state that anytime a we hear about a conflict between a man and a woman, most people immediately take the woman's side and assume that the man is more at fault in the conflict than the woman.

Of course these assumptions are assumptions because they're based in truth. Numbers don't lie. More men cheat than women. Men cheat more often than women. 

In a perfect world we would be able to learn the entire story and be able to judge it more accurately. Unfortunately we need to make a couple of assumptions about people and relationships at first until we learn more of the story. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

So if a man asks "Does this make me look fat" you're supposed to lie too? Who knew.


----------



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> When dealing with men vs. women or boys vs. girls, there are some assumptions that everybody has. Women are more social, guys are more solitary; women are more emotional, men are more stoic. Most people give advice through the lens of their own experience.
> 
> We've all read about a woman who accuses a man of a sexual crime but then the accuser is made the villain somehow. So now we're in such a state that anytime a we hear about a conflict between a man and a woman, most people immediately take the woman's side and assume that the man is more at fault in the conflict than the woman.
> 
> ...



This is true, but numbers show men and women cheat reasonably equally (albeit in different ways, but for very similar reasons)

And from experience, when I was young and foolish, I had more than my fair share of married women.


----------



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> So if a man asks "Does this make me look fat" you're supposed to lie too? Who knew.



Hey, I'll by a bigger size next time:fro:


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

DjangoJr said:


> :iagree:
> Well duh,
> but I think it sends conflicting messages in a lot of cases.
> 
> ...


In that perspective, you're right... 

I guess I have accounted for - in my thinking - much of this already in my thinking, and realized that I rarely grasp the perspective of the responder at first take.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

DjangoJr said:


> Not necessarily on here but, just in general....
> :bsflag:


Yes, necessarily on here.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> So if a man asks "Does this make me look fat" you're supposed to lie too? Who knew.


"Oh my, that's so big"

*Hah liar*


----------

